# Need new fishing buddies....



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I fish almost every Friday but most my fishing buddies have to work so I go by myself 90% of the time. I usually fish East and Trinity bay, looking to meet up with some new people...


----------



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

*pm sent*

:shamrock::shamrock::shamrock::shamrock::shamrock::shamrock::shamrock::shamrock:


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Pm... sent


----------

